# Your Favorite Pet Pictures



## HiDesertHal (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's one of "Barbie", our adopted Queensland Heeler/Alaskan Husky mix.

She has Light Blue eyes and "sings" to my Harmonica playing, but not to my Guitar or Piano. (Probably likes the reedy quality of the harmonica sound.)

HiDesertHal


----------



## deesierra (Jun 11, 2017)

She is beautiful Hal! As you can see by the pic below, I have an affinity for cattle dogs and mixes. In memory of my loving kids Beau, Misty, and Sweet Pea. Forever in my heart :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2017)

That last picture looks like me when I roll over, look at the alarm clock and realize that I still have two hours to sleep.....ahhhhhh.  I do love a dog that smiles.


----------



## deesierra (Jun 12, 2017)

Good one jujube...and so true! Here's another pic of my smiling girl. When she got so arthritic that it was hard to keep up with the rest of the pack on walks, I bought her a lil' red wagon. She was so happy! I do miss that sweet girl so............


----------



## MaggieM (Jun 12, 2017)

This is our little darling.  
Her name is Izzy and she is a ShiChi and a total snuggling sweetheart.
She is a tiny one .. currently she is 4 months old and weighs 4 lbs.


----------



## Trade (Jun 12, 2017)

This was my dog "Blackie". That's me in the back of the wagon. 


When I was about four years old Blackie got hit by a car. My parents told me that Blackie was at the vets getting fixed up. So I waited and waited and then I asked them when Blackie was going to come home and they told me that the vet needed more time to fix her. I kept asking every now and then and they kept telling me the same thing. I bought that story for about three years. Then I figured it out and quit asking. It was about the same time I figured out there wasn't any Santa Claus.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2017)

This is me in 1956 with my first dog,a Beagle named Toby. He was such a patient and good natured dog. After I got him I rarely played with my dolls. He became  my baby and endured all sorts of indignities.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2017)

After a tough day at play, Toby loves to nap in the sun.  but, he never picks up his toys.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2017)

My darling, Adam, who I had to have euthanized this past January. He was 16 years old.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2017)

Great photos, sweet pets!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2017)

I've had many dog pals, but my first was my best


Wrote something about him a while back;

*I’ll Never Forget My Best Friend*

I was three.
He was a few months.
Neither of us had much to play with….but each other.
We never lacked.
He’d look up at me with complete unwavering trust.
Trying to read my face.
Ears perked up when I spoke.
Wherever I went, he followed.
He rapidly grew, and soon we were face high to each other.
We’d roam the patch of woods up the hill from our place, him guarding my everystep, sometimes blocking my way when I got too close to the cliff edge. I didn’t know it at the time.
I’d take my naps nestled into his chest. 
He’d lie there, never moving a muscle.

As I grew to boyhood, he remained a part of me, my shadow.
We’d wrestle….he’d let me win.

We’d hunt.

We’d fish.

Not that he took part. 
He was no hunting dog. 
Just my companion.
We’d share lunch.
He’d listen to my every word, as we sat on the creek bank.

Years passed.
I got very busy, but not so busy that we wouldn’t still roam the woods every so often, even though he had a bit of a time keeping up.

The day came when he just didn’t get up.
I was sixteen.
Mom told me to take him in to the vet. 
‘He’ll be able to fix him up.’

I gathered him up and laid him in the passenger’s seat of the pickup, right beside me, and we had one of our conversations while I drove the twenty miles. 
It had been awhile. 
Too long actually.


I sat on the stool beside the exam table, while the vet did his thing.
Once again my best friend and I were face high to each other.
The vet was talking with my mom.
He handed me the phone.
It was time. 
He had to be put to sleep.

OK, I brought him in to get fixed up, and now he’s going to be put down….just like that.

I was told I had to leave the room.

Like hell.

The vet did…..something. I don’t recall.

I held my bestfriend’s face with both hands.
His ears perked up as we had what would be our last conversation, telling him the reality.
Then I just cradled his head, holding it to my chest, not moving a muscle until, feeling his last breath against my heart, he went to sleep.

Even though the wipers were going, I had a hard time seeing through the raindrops on the way back home.




……..I’ll never forget my best friend


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2017)

Gary, what a bittersweet and touching story, and nice photo.  Thanks for sharing, brought a tear to my eye. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2017)

My boys.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 12, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, what a bittersweet and touching story, and nice photo.  Thanks for sharing, brought a tear to my eye. :sentimental:


Thank YOU, SeaBreeze
I got more, but won't inundate the place with my fractured prose (right away anyway)


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 12, 2017)

*Joey, our orphaned sheep*

His mother died shortly after he was born so we took him in the house, kept him warm, bathed and fed him with a turkey baster until he was a bit older and could take a bottle. Naturally he imprinted on us and we were mom and dad. When he was little older, he joined the other sheep in the field until it was time for his bottle then he came running at full speed and my wife had to clamp an arm around his neck to hold him still while we was taking his bottle. 

There were no other lambs to play with so I was elected as companion and playmate. I took on the project of cleaning the silt out of an irrigation ditch with a shovel. Joey decided to help me by standing on the shovel with his front hooves, then he would grin at me as if to say "See, I can do it too!" When he tired of that, he would butt me from behind. I couldn't get much done so I tied my hat to his head and he loped off to show the old ewes his new headgear. It scared them silly and the stampeded in panic. Eventually he tired of that game and came back to pester me. This is his photo:


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2017)

My daughter has too many dogs. 

But as long as I don't have to live with them I can appreciate how cute they are.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2017)

Beautiful pack, Trade!


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful pack, Trade!



Pack is right. 

What ever happened to the concept of "the family dog"? 



Nowadays it seems like everybody has to have at least three!


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 15, 2017)

*Pickles*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2017)

My Granddaughter and my Daughter and their 2 English Bull dogs


----------



## RubyK (Aug 15, 2017)

This is a great thread. I'm enjoying all the memories and the photos. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

Trade said:


> My daughter has too many dogs.
> 
> But as long as I don't have to live with them I can appreciate how cute they are.
> 
> View attachment 40674




I love doxies!!  They are so smart and clever and funny.  Don't know what I'd do without my constant companion.  Hopefully he'll be around for awhile.  He's 9.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2017)

Here is my Suzy.  She looks a little disturbed that I woke her for the picture but she sleeps a lot:


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

Suzy's adorable, Ruthanne!  Pickles sleeps a lot also.

My daughter had this pillow made for me...he doesn't sleep on the leather couch though, he's usually squeezing me out of the recliner.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you CeeCee...I love showing my baby.

That's a nice pillow she made!


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you CeeCee...I love showing my baby.
> 
> That's a nice pillow she made!




Thanks, she didn't make it, she can't sew . I think she had it made at Pottery Barn or somewhere.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

Here is a more recent pic of Pickles...as you can see, he's showing some gray.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Here is a more recent pic of Pickles...as you can see, he's showing some gray.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40873


Awwww...He's a real cutie pie!  I love dogs!


----------



## SpicyTweed (Aug 26, 2017)

Lovely to see all these gorgeous pets!


----------



## FloridaCinder (Sep 2, 2017)

So many photos of lovely happy pets here, they are all very nice to see.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

Kitty being lazy...  drinking from a cup...  and playing in bathtub


----------



## hangover (Sep 3, 2017)

View attachment Jet and Baby.pdf


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Here is a more recent pic of Pickles...as you can see, he's showing some gray.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40873



I put this in a frame for you, CeeCee. I thought it was a beautiful picture and Pickles just has such an intelligent look on his face.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 3, 2017)

Awww...thanks HFL!  He not only looks intelligent...he is! 

Also take a look at my new FB avatar.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 3, 2017)

This is Annie, my Shi Tzu girl.  Sadly, she crossed Rainbow Bridge about a year ago.  As you can tell, she was a Buckeye thru and thru!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> View attachment 41642
> This is Annie, my Shi Tzu girl.  Sadly, she crossed Rainbow Bridge about a year ago.  As you can tell, she was a Buckeye thru and thru!


She was such a cutie Terry!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 5, 2017)

And just where are the humans supposed to sit??  Our Black Lab, Abby, with our son's dog and one of our daughter's dogs.  Abby was being hospitable to her guests by sharing the couch with them.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 25, 2017)

Not really my pet.


----------

